
Ask HN: How to validate SaaS MVP without writing code? - justboxing
We are a team of 3 dude with a combined 30+ years in FinTech, specifically in building software for Hedge Funds, Asset Management firms and brokerages.<p>We&#x27;ve been working on a couple of SaaS products on our own, that involves SEC Filings, including Insider Trading data ( Form 4,5, 3), Holdings data ( Form 13-F) and Corporate Filings ( 10-K, 8-K etc)<p>We&#x27;ve written a lot of code, designed databases, API endpoints etc, but I&#x27;m not sure how we should validate that<p>1) there is a need for such a service, and<p>2) people will pay for this service.<p>I looked in Quora and reddit and a couple of quant forums, and there are questions posted asking for SEC EDGAR API, or normalized SEC filings data. But we don&#x27;t have any real contacts or real target user and I don&#x27;t know how to find them.<p>I know that your should not be writing any code and validate the need for a pain point you are solving, and I am concerned that we are coding and developing stuff for months without actually validating the MVP &#x2F; finding Product Market Fit.<p>I hope you understand my questions and predicament. Any advice on any of this would be really helpful.<p>Last thing I want to do is spend months coding and building and then find out 1) no one wants this or 2) no one will pay for it cos it&#x27;s not a painful enough pain-point or there are already established players (i.e. problem already solved efficiently)<p>Thanks in advance.<p>[ If you have more questions or want to advice &#x2F; help me in private, my email is in bio.]
======
verdverm
Sounds like you need to figure out who/where your customers are. Seems pretty
niche, how do people find this information today? What kind of jobs /
industries need to know about the info you are curating?

------
rogerkirkness
Ask for money from a customer. If they provide it, build the thing. If not,
try offering something else. If you run out of ideas and cash, get a job.

